# Porter cable dovetail jig



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

Good afternoon, 
I am looking at the PC 4216 dovetail jig, there are a few different templates with box joints, but they don't say what size they are, anyone that has this jig if you know the size of the box joints I would appreciate it. Also how do you like the jig, or do you think the Leigh super jig is worth the extra money, thx RJ


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

allwoodworks is Ted's working plans. Don't click.


----------



## Jimarco (May 15, 2015)

43776PC is a 17/32 dovetail bit , 43743PC a 13/32 straight bit for dovetails,43014PC a 3/16 straight bit for miniature dovetails, 43777PC is a 9/32 miniature dovetail bit. The 17/32" is for full size through and half blind dovetails and the the 9/32" is for the miniature. The 13/32" straight bit is for full size dovetail pins and 1/2" box joints. The 3/16" straight bit is for the minature dovetail pins and 1/4" box joints.

I have the PC 4216 and if you follow the directions and put in the practice and scrap you can come close to mastering it… kind of. They say the Leigh Super Jig is a little easier to work with but you still have to follow directions and practice on scrap some. If you do get the PC invest another $79 and get the Leigh VRS 1200 it is a dust collection and router support jig specifically for the PC jig…. worth every penny.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> 43776PC is a 17/32 dovetail bit , 43743PC a 13/32 straight bit for dovetails,43014PC a 3/16 straight bit for miniature dovetails, 43777PC is a 9/32 miniature dovetail bit. The 17/32" is for full size through and half blind dovetails and the the 9/32" is for the miniature. The 13/32" straight bit is for full size dovetail pins and 1/2" box joints. The 3/16" straight bit is for the minature dovetail pins and 1/4" box joints.
> 
> I have the PC 4216 and if you follow the directions and put in the practice and scrap you can come close to mastering it… kind of. They say the Leigh Super Jig is a little easier to work with but you still have to follow directions and practice on scrap some. If you do get the PC invest another $79 and get the Leigh VRS 1200 it is a dust collection and router support jig specifically for the PC jig…. worth every penny.
> 
> - Jimarco


+1 it's great jig problem is i dont use it often so i forget half of what i learned and have too fiddle with it.and yeah get the dust collection attachment well worth it.


----------



## HarveyM (Nov 11, 2012)

This youtube video is pretty interesting for setting up the Porter Cable jigs-


----------

